# Heya Frederick!



## Damon (Mar 26, 2005)

Glad the V.I forum is still goin and thanks for letting me get the new address


----------



## Frederick Russ (Mar 26, 2005)

Yeah - I got a little concerned when A Sapp couldn't find it so I pm'd some I hadn't seen here for awhile just to make sure.

Btw Damon - your page is here:

http://www.vi-control.net/spotlightdamon.html

Nice seeing you here again.


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Mar 26, 2005)

Hi Damon,

How are ya? Welcome to V.I.!

Cheers,


----------



## Herman Witkam (Mar 26, 2005)

Hi Damon. Welcome to V.I.
I really liked your demos btw.


----------



## lux (Mar 27, 2005)

Welcome Damon, nice to see you here.

Luca


----------



## Hans Adamson (Mar 27, 2005)

Hey Damon,

Nice to see you here!


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Mar 28, 2005)

Wohoo!

Asian Prince is back :lol:


----------



## PolarBear (Mar 28, 2005)

Hello Damon!

Hope you stop by for a few 

PolarBear


----------

